# Is this ethical?



## Acetone (Apr 9, 2011)

I have just begun training at a MedResponse.  However, another company just called me about my application requesting interview.  Is it ethical for me to go to the interview?  Or should I just stick with this company for a little bit? 


Also, I was wondering how long most of you stuck with your first company before switching?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 9, 2011)

It's not uncommon at all to have a second job or to hunt for better positions.  It's not unethical in the slightest.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2011)

Its only unethical if you drive the MedResponse ambulance to the interview to save gas on your personal vehicle


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2011)

I left all of the places I've worked (EMS and non-EMS) only because I was moving, however I was fairly happy at the places given where I was in my life at the time. What I definitely wouldn't do, though, is make a habit of leaving in the middle of training. If the other place is leaps and bounds ahead of your current place, then definitely interview and take the job if offered.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

If it's going to get in the way of your training then I wouldn't do it. And be careful with 2 EMS jobs. For one of mine I had to sign a non-competition agreement. I had to talk to some people to see if I could work at both places and they said I can. If it's not going to interfere with the job you already have then do it. If it will interfere then be careful with it.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> If it's going to get in the way of your training then I wouldn't do it. And be careful with 2 EMS jobs. For one of mine I had to sign a non-competition agreement. I had to talk to some people to see if I could work at both places and they said I can. If it's not going to interfere with the job you already have then do it. If it will interfere then be careful with it.



Agreed. Some companies (at least around me), have fairly strict policies about where current employees may work concurrently, based on coverage areas and competition for the same contracts.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2011)

Not at all, but then again is Brown ethical?

What in the bloody hell is a Brown anyway?


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Acetone said:


> I have just begun training at a MedResponse.  However, another company just called me about my application requesting interview.  Is it ethical for me to go to the interview?  Or should I just stick with this company for a little bit?
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering how long most of you stuck with your first company before switching?



Just try not to burn bridges. You have a job and the other is only an interview. Plus, always try to keep doors open...just in case.


----------



## Futureblue (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have to ask, you know the answer. EMS is a small world, or so I'm told. Burning a bridge at your current company may come back to haunt you. Your current company took a chance on you and hired you, would it be so far-fetch to take a chance on them, and work for six months?

-

Ethically, there is nothing wrong with what you want to do, but morals are what defines a persons character.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you in a probationary period? Either way, it's not unethical in the slightest. You're probably an at-will employee, and probably signed paperwork saying something to that effect. If the company can let you go whenever they want, you can quit whenever you want. If you're not breaking a contract, don't worry about it.

I've been with my first company for almost a year now, but simply because I've had no reason to move.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 9, 2011)

Acetone said:


> I have just begun training at a MedResponse.  However, another company just called me about my application requesting interview.  Is it ethical for me to go to the interview?  Or should I just stick with this company for a little bit?
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering how long most of you stuck with your first company before switching?



You have to do whats in your best interest, no doubt they are going to do what's in theirs.


----------



## firetender (Apr 10, 2011)

Just consider that if they are investing time, energy and money (in any form) into your training then you owe them as much courtesy and consideration as you can. Let that be your guide. Do not allow them to waste any more effort on you than they must, nor should you lead them on to think you'll be staying longer than you are.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Not at all, but then again is Brown ethical?
> 
> What in the bloody hell is a Brown anyway?



Crazy.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

EMS companies know no loyalty. 

Do what you think is best for you, but know that in the future if it comes down to it, you're expendable. You may be loyal to your company now, but they will not return the favor when push comes to shove, so I wouldn't lose any sleep over checking out to see if there are better options for you.

Especially in hard economic times, you have to find a job that will be best for you.


----------

